# New! Paul Reed Smith 4/5 String Basses



## themike (Jan 5, 2013)

Just wanted to post this here because details are finally coming out - at the 4 and 5 string basses will be debuting at NAMM. These are production models, and not Private Stock like previously available! 



I wish the sound quality was better but having heard the PS versions I can tell you they sound amazing.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 5, 2013)

Neat, I may have to check these out in the new year.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully these are more to my taste than the older '90s versions.


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Hopefully these are more to my taste than the older '90s versions.




Agreed - the preamps on the Grainger basses is suchhhhhhh an improvement on the old CU/CE basses.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

SE please.
Oh god, SE please.


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SE please.
> Oh god, SE please.



Not yet sadly, but I would have to assume its coming within the next few years. It'd be really killer since ever SE guitar is phenomenal. I still can't get over my SE Angelus and its welllllllll past the honeymoon phase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

Well if PRS ever releases the SE basses and an SE Mushok baritone 7, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well if PRS ever releases the SE basses and an SE Mushok baritone 7, I'd be in heaven.



I think I'd be able to only buy PRSes then.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds promising. I'd like to see PRS take another stab at a bass. Like some others, I wasn't overly impressed with their previous efforts, including the signature.

PRS has guitars nailed down practically to a perfect science.

I hope they put a bassist in charge of the new models' development. I would love to see PRS put the same level of effort into bass development, as they have their guitars.


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary Grainger 4 String Signature

















Gary Grainger 5 String Signature


----------



## elq (Jan 7, 2013)

No purple???


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2013)

elq said:


> No purple???


 
Its available in the following colors:






Armando's Amathyst would be your purple


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 7, 2013)

elq said:


> No purple???



There's a "Blue Jean" version of that hanging in the Manhattan GC. $10.5k used. Been there for months.

I tried it. It was nice, but not THAT nice.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 7, 2013)

That bridge leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Armando's Amathyst would be your purple



Oh sweet snickerdoodle I want one now.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone know what the Street price will be on these?


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Anyone know what the Street price will be on these?



Only dealers - I would contact your local dealer and check with them as I believe preorders have already begun for some of these models.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!

I'll just wait until they are out. The dealers around here don't like me.


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll just wait until they are out. The dealers around here don't like me.



Are you in the US?


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing these at NAMM this year.


----------



## themike (Jan 8, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Anyone know what the Street price will be on these?


 


Pricing on these will be hover around +/- 3k depending on model/specs (in USD).


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> That bridge leaves a lot to be desired.









PROBLEM SOLVED!!! 

I can't bring myself to drop that much on a bass since I don't use the one I have super often, but the PRS bass models just look stunning, glad to see them expanding upon the lineup!  Maybe we'll get to see an SE version eventually too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I would really love to try one of those. 

I suppose most basses on the market do not have that awesome of bridges, Music Man's are not much better. I love Hipshots A style bridge though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED!!!
> 
> I can't bring myself to drop that much on a bass since I don't use the one I have super often, but the PRS bass models just look stunning, glad to see them expanding upon the lineup!  Maybe we'll get to see an SE version eventually too.



Ugh. Too much money, too much weight, too much expensive routing on a new instrument. Fuck that; if I'm spending that much dough on a bass, I'm going to get one with the bridge I want stock in the first place. Plenty of options and builders in that price range.



SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> I would really love to try one of those.
> 
> I suppose most basses on the market do not have that awesome of bridges, Music Man's are not much better. I love Hipshots A style bridge though.



Music Man bridges have shorter saddle screws and posts designed to prevent side-to-side movement altogether. G&L's Saddle Lock bridges are fantastic as well, as are the Hipshot A bridge you mentioned (although adjustment on the A Style is a pain in the ass!). Really, though, my two favorite bridge designs are the Dingwall Afterburner's custom Hipshot (with locking saddles and the saddle consisting of a pair of stainless steel screws) and the Kubicki headless design, which feels like a Tune-O-Matic on bass (keeps the strings high off the body), has an easy tuning action, and feels great under the hand.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 9, 2013)

They should do some kinda SE version


----------



## progmetaldan (Jan 10, 2013)

They look great, love the finishes on them!


----------



## themike (Jan 10, 2013)

NeglectedField said:


> They should do some kinda SE version


 
If I was a betting man, I would say we'll see one within a couple of years.


----------

